# Vectors and photoshop elements



## photographyfanatic

Hey all. I have photoshop elements and am just starting to use vectors.  Should I get  a different program or will this one be ok to use photos and vectors together?


----------



## twozero

it is ok, but Adobe Illustrator is the way to go for vector work. I know there are a few others out there but Illustrator is the one I have always used.

I prefer to either copy/paste or save/place my vector work into photoshop. I don't know what elements is capable of, but photoshop can do most things only it usually takes an extra step or two, or some kind of work-around.


----------



## Peano

photographyfanatic said:


> Hey all. I have photoshop elements and am just starting to use vectors.  Should I get  a different program or will this one be ok to use photos and vectors together?



It depends on what you're doing with vectors. Text characters are vector objects. Simple arrows and polygons can be vector objects. If that's all you're doing, Elements is fine. On the other hand, if you're designing elaborate shapes that require the pen tool (I don't think Elements has the pen tool, does it?), then you obviously need something more sophisticated than Elements.


----------



## NucleaRR

One think to think about is that PS is a Raster based program where as Illustrator is a Vector based program. The difference is that when working in PS you can create vectors but when you save in any format except for .psd it becomes a raster, or pixel based image. Think of how a bitmap works and this is the same premise for a raster type image. Illustrator uses vector and can save in this format. Vectors are more flexible than rasters in the fact that they can be re-sized with no loss in image quality. Like others have said fonts are vectors, it is this reason that a font can be sized up or down without a loss in clarity (image quality).


----------



## twozero

NucleaRR said:


> The difference is that when working in PS you can create vectors but when you save in any format except for .psd it becomes a raster, or pixel based image.



To go a step further on this, as long as you can save the layers (.TIF, .EPS, .PSB, etc.) you will still have the vector format. but once you flatten and save the file (such as for the printer) you lose the vector work. Which really isn't that big of a deal, because even in a vector-based program, such as Illustrator, you are still dependent upon your photograph (if you are incorporating the two).

but if you really want to get the most out of vectors, you will definitely want to use a program that is geared toward it.


----------

